# P99 compacs for $250 new



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Did anyone see around two years ago CDNN was selling brand new P 99s C for just $250.00? I was going to buy 3 of them but the wife loned her brother most of our money with I am still waiting to get. I just needed to vent this with people who would undstand.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

No, I did not see that ad...BTW, sorry you lost your money.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

That would have been a steal as they cost at least twice that amount.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, what a deal.


----------



## Oberlin1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, they must have sold everyone available in the states since you cannot find these things now.


----------

